# my new utility vehicle



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Came on a tractor trailer. 2 boxes of immense weight.
Unpacked and found out there's lots to be put together. Then I could not find the battery  hubby and I looked for an hour and went in the house and you tube saved us with video assembly. Had to put on the tires and shocks, frame, roof, hood, bed, etc. But looked another hour for all the nuts and bolts. You Tube saved us again by showing a cooler compartment under the seat where they hid the hardware.

I had a Kawasaki mule, costing $1500 more, and this is a Linhai bighorn 400. After seeing the craftsmanship of both now, this appears to be a better quality machine. Linhai is actually a Yamaha engine. It has a hitch, and winch that I haven't found yet. 

Does anyone have ideas on what I can use to insert inside the bed to make the sides that stand higher? So I can carry and dump more used shavings? Maybe cardboard, LOL


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Can you post a couple of pics to give us ideas?


----------



## azbison (Nov 17, 2015)

I have done some projects with plastic from 55 gallon plastic barrels. That stuff is tough!!!! But you won't get any straight lines with it. It is born to curve. It might make a neat bedliner to get several extra cubic feet in the bed.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Azbison I'll have to look into it. There's only one plan online that has the raised sides contraption for raised walls. 

I have lots of pictures and will take some more today and post them. Can't wait! I'm lucky my hubby loves to do this stuff.


----------



## azbison (Nov 17, 2015)

Here is a pic of the barrels I recently cut up. Look at the thickness, and you get a bottom to make water or feed trays from....

I got these in KY for $5 each. If you look hard, or have somebody who drives the I-65 corridor, you can get some cheap barrels.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I'll bet it could be uncurled by nailing a few 2x2's or 2x4's to it. (I mean screw on to wood with washers).

Grrrrr!!!!! We turn the key, the lights come on. but no engine turnover. We don't have the hood and bed on yet, we hope to start it first. Back to You Tube LOL


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Sorry to hear about that. I was hoping to see some pictures of you roaring off into the sunset.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

zamora said:


> Sorry to hear about that. I was hoping to see some pictures of you roaring off into the sunset.


LOL me too. Hubby finally called his son and his son came out. (you know how kids are, they grow up getting old cars to run).

Hopefully it will happen. 
Lesson? Don't try to save $1500 by ordering online. Buy at a UTV place and let them run it before you leave.

I have been saving piles of stuff that need to be moved and they are still sitting there.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

The non starting turned out to be an adjustment on the brake so it will only start if you step on it, but it was set wrong. So hopefully he'll have it together tomorrow.


----------



## azbison (Nov 17, 2015)

Had another thought for your increase in bed size. If you check craigslist, you might find an old bedliner that is free, you can cut some of that up and bolt it together to make a bigger bed..... sorry can't turn ideas off....


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hey I appreciate the ideas coming. This is day 4. He's out there putting the cage up (structure that prevents death in a roll over). 

I found the little dial that increases the idle. This is good for when the thing keeps stalling because the engine isn't running fast enough. I did get to sit in the vehicle and turn the key.


----------

